

The Psychology of Happy Passwords - jnunemaker
http://orderedlist.com/our-writing/blog/articles/the-psychology-of-happy-passwords/

======
jm3
Beautifully simple idea - never thought of the semantic value in a password,
only the obscurity / secrecy value.

